
Securely share files with the Guardian - davem8
https://securedrop.theguardian.com/
======
jstewartmobile
The same Guardian that allegedly butterfingered the passwords to the cablegate
documents: [https://wikileaks.org/Guardian-journalist-
negligently.html](https://wikileaks.org/Guardian-journalist-negligently.html)

